# Audison VR 209 Evo running hot



## judys (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi amp experts,

This is my first post, and kindly excuse for a long post and my English.

Got an Audison VR209 evo from a friend at a price of a doublecheese burger 

Installed it to feed tweets, works okay and sounds good to my ears.

However upon checking it after about an hour, seems running quite hot. Did not protect though. Still able to touch an hold on to it (unconveniently hot), but far more hotter than the previous amp.

Visually checked inside, found no traces of replaced component, bulging electrolyte caps, dry soldering, or any evidence of previous repair.

DC offset voltage at speaker terminal are both around 6-8 mV.

From the owner manual, Idle current is 1.4amp. 
However, measured at the power supply + lead, reads 4.1 amp, more than 3 times of the standard. I believe this is the cause of high temperature. 

Read something about bias adj. Inside I found 3 trimpots, 2 of them are close to the large resistor in each channel, and another one in the power supply area.

I'm a bit clueless to determine which one is the cause (PSU, or one of the channel that got a problem). Googled for schematics or service manual, but found nothing yet.

Please excuse the general question, hope one of the experts willing to share some information about further troubleshooting & repair. 

I like the sound of this amp but I trust with this condition it will not last long.

TIA
JudyS

I repaired some devices before, but only by visual check & basic semiconductor check with multimeter, with little understanding how they works. Few succeeded, few don't and few turned into poofs or sparks


----------

